
Nifty Vim Tricks - pauljonas
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2012/04/01/nifty-vim-tricks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TerminallyIncoherent+%28Terminally+Incoherent%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
read_wharf

        YpVr=
        
        Yank line, Paste below, Select line, Replace with ‘=’
        
        Yank the current line, paste it below, replace all characters with ‘=’. Or in other words make a Markdown heading. You can replace ‘=’ with any other character.
    

Hey, nifty, I didn't know that.

Hey, wait, I do that every day, exactly like that, and have been doing it that
way for years. I just don't think of it as YpVr=, I think "make an underline"
and it happens.

This is why I like Vim so much, it seeps into my brain and I forget "how" to
use it, and just use it.

